# Wedding pic in pencil..



## HNGSVN (Jan 17, 2016)

Did this one in pencil... I love turquoise 4B, seems like I can achieve the spectrum with just one pencil... I can even fix my own hair line LOL


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful couple and a really good drawing. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve922 (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a really nice drawing.
Er... what does 'turquoise 4B' mean?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Prismacolor Turquoise 4B. A type of graphite pencil.


----------



## Steve922 (Mar 8, 2014)

Susan Mulno said:


> Prismacolor Turquoise 4B. A type of graphite pencil.


I see, thanks. I just looked them up thinking I'd try them but they don't seem to be available in the UK


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful drawing :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Steve922 said:


> I see, thanks. I just looked them up thinking I'd try them but they don't seem to be available in the UK


There's always Dick Blick or other online sources.:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry, should have mentioned sooner, this drawing is amazing!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's fantastic!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I bet 10 bucks it is an old picture (? A drawing can't be so real >.<


----------

